

AOL wants You. to monetize their IM with ads - olefoo
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2008/06/23/monetize-chat-apps-with-aim-money/

======
jfarmer
AOL proves yet again it doesn't have a clue.

They've realized that IM traffic monetizes at a terrible rate. Their solution?
Make it up in volume!

Making money off of communication by using display advertising is like trying
to get blood from a stone. Facebook has the same problem.

------
Zarathu
Too bad the link isn't working for me, otherwise I'd be able to sneer and make
a smart-ass comment...

AOL sucks.

See how I turned that around?

------
j2d2
Open protocol + ads? I don't see how it can last...

